# Fatties for one w/View



## tybo6 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well the kids are in New Mexico on vacation with nanny and poppa and the wife and I dont know how to act.Which means we dont have to cook near as much for dinner.I aint fired up the beast in a while so needless to say I been achin to do so.
Here's the out come........We had some 80/20 ground beef and thought bout just doin some burgers on the gasser....NO.....NO...NO...I had to take it to the next level.....
So I thought how's about some mini fatties...Well here they are.
Momma's is just plain ol cheese and onion and I spanked mine up with some fresh jalapenoes from our garden.Along with the onion and cheese.Pretty simple but,Momma decided to throw in her home made fried tater skins and some fresh cut mater's also from our garden.
Man!!!!!!!!! What a dinner this made.
These fatties were no more than bout 8 in.long and were the perfect serving for one.
Wife say's I did good...hope ya'll think so to.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like a great dinner to me. I have been thinking about doing some smaller ones too.


----------



## erain (Jul 30, 2008)

gotta love those mini's... gives ya a chance to expierement without usin up a bunch a meat. look great!!!


----------



## seboke (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm agreein' with momma!  Looks great!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice looking fatties!!

I like the mini's also....got a little practice last weekend at the Iowa gathering.  Like erain said, gives you easier opportunities to try different combinations.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats, now that's some smokin' good eats!


----------



## twistertail (Jul 30, 2008)

looks great, great looking maters too!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 30, 2008)

Ty!
I say momma rules! Great eats!


----------



## cman95 (Jul 30, 2008)

Good looking eats you got there!!


----------



## meat-man (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks good bud


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 30, 2008)

Good lookin grub. With the reduced size would they be called skinnys?


----------



## joeeeeeeee (Jul 30, 2008)

they look awesome!  i've seen quite a few posts on fatties, look like you guys have all mastered the art of the homemade variety.  where's a good resource for a homemade fatty newbie?

thanks!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 30, 2008)

wow, those look great,  usually do a mini meatloaf, will have to do a mini fattie


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks great Ty sure makes a nice dinner.


----------



## babyback (Jul 30, 2008)

Those look great!  What was the cook time, by the way?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's a good place to start for a newbie to learn more about fatties....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=89

and here's another link that shows how to roll 'em nice an purty....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=19457

Hope this helps,
Eric


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice Job.  I think I'd like to try some mini fattys.


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey guy's
   Thanx for all the positive input...Cook time on these dudes was only bout 2 hrs.Of course I had the smoke turned up a bit(Momma was hungry).I had the beast blazin @ around 250-270...I cheated a bit and didn't stick em with a thermo and pulled em with just looks good(I know thats not a good thing)...I did pull em and let em rest for about 15 mins and stuck em with a digital and they read 170 int.....The reason I chose not to take temp while they where on was because there is a tendency for the cheese to blow out when they r on the smoke when ya stick em.


----------

